# Oysters Oyster Oyster!



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Buying oysters is fine, but getting your own is more fun. This link shows what you'll need to get started. My son and I picked up 107 fine oysters Friday. It's definitely work, but they are so good to eat. We will fry some and had a few raw. 







Any of yall go oyster gathering? What's your favorite way to eat them? 

http://wp.me/p3bCKM-bF


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

How many months in a year can you harvest them?


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

About 3-4 November to February. Mainly just need a cold snap.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I love oysters! I have never been able to master opening them


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Sherry the trick is to watch videos or have someone show you. There is a good video I link too but there are several others on YouTube as well.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

So, what is the third coast? Gulf coast?
Wade


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

It's both a location (Texas Gulf) and a state of mind...


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I love oysters, my mother used to make oyster stuffing for Thanksgiving......


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

AndrewOSpencer said:


> About 3-4 November to February. Mainly just need a cold snap.


You need a cold snap, but you mainly need an ocean. I do love living in the mountains, but I'm just not into the whole mountain oyster thing. 

Looks like you made a good haul. Congrats!


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

Mountain oysters, quite an adventure in itself...


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

What a delicacy they used to be! One would have thought that we died and went to Heaven in 1945 when the war was over and oysters were available in cardboard pint containers. Found a tiny red crab and tried to keep it alive by adding salt to a jar or water. It died! Fabian Seafood used to have a monthly stop here years ago and I'd buy a pint and eat some right out of the container. Haven't seen fresh ones for at least 10 years.

Martin


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

used to be a seafood place outside Portage Wis that served oysters we would go there , they had an oyster table with them all on the half shell on crushed ice , so good , then the price jumped in about 2002 or 2003 and you had to order of the menu them at a dollar each

we had a bunch of good seafood when we were down in South Carolina in October , I had lots of clams but no oysters.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Jun 24, 2013)

Andrew- Yes, we do eat some oysters here on the Gulf Coast! some of my best memories involve wading out to the super-clean oyster bar behind Navarre, Florida with a bottle of very cold beer in a float-cooler and a good stout knife.
Pick up the oyster, crack him open with the knife, slurp the nasty -looking thing down, and then take a drink of cold beer. Repeat until the world starts to make a little better sense. then go to the shade and take a nap.
Yes, we do eat us some oysters here- You have done flung a cravin' on me, so I may have to run down toward Apalachicola before the weekend and buy up a sack of fresh ones.
Very nice post- thank you- Ed Mashburn


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

The trail of oysters lead me here. Happy Thanksgiving Eve. Fun pictures and thread.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Ed Mashburn said:


> _Pick up the oyster, crack him open with the knife, slurp the nasty -looking thing down, and then take a drink of cold beer. Repeat until the world starts to make a little better sense. _
> 
> Very nice post- thank you- Ed Mashburn


Very nice post yourself, Ed! 

My idea of a very fine day, lol.




.


----------



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm going to pull up a dozen or so on my next duck hunt. I'm hungry again! Come to think of it, they eat a good deal better than those diver ducks anyway. So maybe I'll shoot some ducks on my next oyster trip.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I just went to a restaurant in Rock Hall, MD. on the Chesapeake Bay for oysters,on Wed . nights all you can eat, raw, fried, Rockefeller, Casino, it is well worth the 35 mile ride for me. Galena , MD. VFC has 2 fried oyster eats each winter, wouldn't miss one...other local fire co's have them occasionally also....


----------

